# KNPV Championships



## Austin Porter

I heard that Hans Pegge's Big Roy won the knpv NK. Could one of the Dutch members confirm this? Also, who were the runners up and scores. Or maybe a link to a website that has the info. I used to have that site saved but can't find it. Thanks!!!


----------



## Ellen Piepers

You're right, Pegge won PH1 (437), second place for Mark van Ginkel and 3rd Anthony van Helvoirt. Both PH2 and Object were won by ladies: Object Sandra van Zuijlekom with Ferdi and PH2 Jessica Seegers, only 17 years old! (447). Scores were hard to hear with all the noise around me, sorry.... Haven't seen a proper overview yet.


----------



## Ben Thompson

Did Brandevoort compete this year? The german shepherds cleaned house last year.


----------



## Austin Porter

Great Ellen, thanks for the info! What's a good website to follow to get all thst info?


----------



## Ellen Piepers

Suppose later today on http://www.hondensport.com/KNPV/uitslagen2013/NK 2013/UitslagNK2013.htm and hopefully http://www.knpv.nl. If I find others, Ill post it. The GSDs did well but others did better


----------



## Ellen Piepers

Actualiteit, the two GSDs ended 2 & 3 place.


----------



## Ellen Piepers

Ellen Piepers said:


> Actualiteit, the two GSDs ended 2 & 3 place.


Damn corrector. Actually, they ended 2nd and 3rd


----------



## Marcel Winter

Ellen Piepers said:


> Damn corrector. Actually, they ended 2nd and 3rd


 GSD second and third place on object-guarding Edo and Caro van Brandevoort

We have 3 disciplines P-H1, PH-2 and Object-guarding


----------



## Tiago Fontes

How many GSD's competed? Can you disclose the names? 


Thanks


----------



## Marcel Winter

Tiago Fontes said:


> How many GSD's competed? Can you disclose the names?
> 
> 
> Thanks


On the Championship KNPV 2013 only 2 GSD rest are Malinois and some X Dutchies

In the KNPV total I think 97 % are Malinois or X Dutchies 3 % GSD and Bouvier des Flandres
Before I post some names of GSD in the KNPV.


----------



## Ellen Piepers

Results can now be found on the knpv home psge, top mews item (menu bottom left)


----------



## Ellen Piepers

Copied:
Results PH1 / 2013

1 H. Pegge Hengelo Overijssel Roy X MH / Reu 65 20 333 10 9 437
2 M.J. van Ginkel Lelystad Noord-Holland Glenn X MH / Reu 65 16 333 10 10 434
3 A.P.M.C. van Helvoirt Schijndel Noord-Brabant Django X MH / Reu 60 20 334 10 9 433
4 R.J.T.M. van Mierlo Doetinchem Gelderland Diego MH / Reu 64 20 330 10 8 432
5 D. van Groningen Drachten Friesland Max X MH / Reu 65 14 331 9 10 429
6 P.A. van Lieshout Rotterdam Zuid-Holland Gajes James X MH / Reu 65 20 314 10 8 417
7 L. Raaijmakers Rijen Noord-Brabant Eimar X MH / Reu 60 20 318 7 9 414
8 D. Vis Ninspeet Gelderland Amor MH / Reu 65 20 310 10 8 413
9 J. Burmanje Den Bosch Noord-Brabant Chico X MH / Reu 65 20 276 10 10 381
10 J.T.M. Kersjes Nijmegen Gelderland Paco X MH / Reu 61 18 262 10 9 360 


PH2 / 2013

1 J.J.H.H. Seegers Maastricht Limburg Rudy Jr X MH / Reu 60 20 347 10 10 447
2 J.J. van den Oetelaar Schijndel Noord-Brabant Django X MH / Reu 65 20 335 10 10 440
3 G.H. van Ee Hoogland Utrecht Nicky X HH / Reu 59 20 338 10 10 437
4 L.B.W. Hoogkamer Velzen-Zuid Noord-Holland Yari X MH / Reu 65 10 340 10 9 434
5 M. de Ruiter Stiens Friesland Barry X MH / Reu 63 20 333 10 7 433
6 A. Boone Kloosterzande Zeeland Milan X MH / Reu 60 20 332 10 10 432
7 F. Rotscheid Berkel en Rodenrijs Zuid-Holland Arie X MH / Reu 65 20 318 10 10 423
8 H.C. Roelofs Doetinchem Gelderland Quibus X MH / Reu 65 20 305 10 8 408 


Results OBJECTBEWAKINGSHOND 2013

1 S. van Zuijlekom Swifterbant Noord-Holland Ferdi X MH / Reu 50 101 225 10 10 396
2 R.A.J.G. Verbruggen Meerlo Limburg Caro DH / Reu 50 106 216 10 10 392
3 A.J.M. Verbruggen Oirlo Limburg Edo DH / Reu 48 109 209 9 10 385
4 J Renders Eindhoven Noord-Brabant Ilarca MH / Teef 50 101 220 9 3 383
5 J.F.P.J. Delissen Nunhem Limburg Jagger X MH / Reu 50 104 210 10 9 383
6 L.J. Beck-Schipper Waskemeer Friesland Ezra MH / Teef 50 88 225 10 8 381
7 C. v.d. Lee v.d. Camp Elsendorp Noord-Brabant Jeanot MH / Reu 50 74 220 10 9 363
8 W. van Eenenaam Weurt Gelderland Axel X HH / Reu 48 92 205 10 8 363


----------



## Frank Hutto

I just watched a couple of clips of Big Roy...I know where the "Big" came from. He's a freaking horse lol! I wonder what he weighs. I can't imagine it feels very pleasant with him attached to you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnDUypi28oQ


----------



## Marcel Winter

Frank Hutto said:


> I just watched a couple of clips of Big Roy...I know where the "Big" came from. He's a freaking horse lol! I wonder what he weighs. I can't imagine it feels very pleasant with him attached to you.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnDUypi28oQ



I heard 110 pounds very social dog also !


----------



## Ellen Piepers

In between exercises


----------

